# Aaron Bank



## sfmike (Jul 6, 2011)

From the OSS Site:

https://sites.google.com/site/aaronbankspecforces/

This is a masters thesis & I believe it is a fitting tribute to a great man!

Mike
B-36
1968-1969


----------



## Bloodline (Feb 23, 2012)

Good Read, thank you!


----------



## surgicalcric (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh for the good COL to see his Regiment in such disarray today.  It truly is sad how far we have fallen.


----------



## Bloodline (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, Cric. I've set out to earn a shot at following in your footsteps, and I have to say the the Col. Bank's book _From OSS to Green Beret_  was one of the key influences on me.


----------



## tigerstr (Feb 24, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> Oh for the good COL to see his Regiment in such disarray today. It truly is sad how far we have fallen.


 
This seems like a very strong- and bitter if I may say so- statement. Are you referring to standards, methods of employment, bureaucracy, leadership, attitude towards SF? 

I am just an outsider looking in, but it seems that currently other SOF are trying to emulate the SF ways, and that the "by through with" aspect has gained unprecedented visibility in the whole of DOD and the wider public.

If you are referring to lowered standards I think this would not be the first time for SF or “special” outfits in general. It happens every time there is need for more numbers, not just in the US, but around the globe. And after some time, thing get back to where they were.

Reason for asking is that I have been a member of this forum for years and understand that SF was your calling, the path you chose. So coming from you, the impact of this statement is very substantial.


----------



## surgicalcric (Feb 25, 2012)

tigerstr said:
			
		

> This seems like a very *strong*- and *bitter* if I may say so- statement.





			
				tigerstr said:
			
		

> Yes and no.
> 
> Are you referring to standards, methods of employment, bureaucracy, leadership, attitude towards SF?
> 
> ...


 
You would have to be in SF right now and have read about SF's past to understand the frustration many guys in the Regiment feel.


----------



## tigerstr (Feb 25, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> You would have to be in SF right now and have read about SF's past to understand the frustration many guys in the Regiment feel.


 
Thanks for your answer. I obviously miss on your first point but I have done the second so I think I get where you are coming from. 

IMHO from the outside looking in, it is called getting “institutionalized”, conforming, plus functioning in an era of too much “political correctness” and risk aversion.

I feel that most men that wrote SF history in years past would be considered “wild men” (brake box in case of total war) in today’s western armies. Especially in the O side. 

It probably shows more in the Regiment because by design it has to be unconventional-and not just in the doctrinal sense.


----------



## Bloodline (Feb 25, 2012)

Cric, this is what I've already read of SF history. I'm not listing the Masters of Chaos type books as they don't seem as trustworthy.

_OSS to Green Beret_, by Col. Bank
_Inside the Green Berets: The First 30 Years_, by Col. Simpson
_Born a Soldier: The Times and Life of Larry Thorne_, by Cleverly
_The Quiet Professional: Major Richard Meadows_, by Maj. Hoe

I also just discovered the CMH's publication library with alot more to read.

Do you have any other recommendations?


----------



## surgicalcric (Feb 25, 2012)

tigerstr said:


> ... it is called getting “institutionalized”, conforming, plus functioning in an era of too much “political correctness” and risk aversion.
> 
> I call it being more concerned with ones career than doing the job you are there to do. I don't look at SF as a career; its a calling to a job that needs to be done. And while my next statement will appear to be a dig on all Os it isnt, and should only hit home for those it applies to: I really wish coming to SF was still a career "killer" for Officers. We need guys who make decisions based on what is good for the defense of our nation, the men, and themselves last. The unfortunate part, and this has trickled down to the senior NCO ranks as well, is guys are on a career track to get somewhere and will do whatever they have to to get to that rank or position so they can set up post-mil jobs. This sucking-up, ass-kissing needs to come to an end.
> 
> ...


----------



## x SF med (Feb 25, 2012)

COL Bank still came to the 10th Group annual mess every year when I was there, he believed in SF and I do believe he would be dismayed at many of the 'conventionalities of the DA missions' that are becoming common taskings for SF.

I recommend finding a copy of the Aaron Bank speech - "Giant Oaks from Tiny Acorns Grow" to understand where Crip and I are coming from. ah, here it is:




> *Special Forces*
> * An Allegoric History*
> _ Presented by Colonel Aaron Bank, USA (Ret)_
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 29, 2012)

beard0352 said:


> Cric, this is what I've already read of SF history. I'm not listing the Masters of Chaos type books as they don't seem as trustworthy.
> 
> _OSS to Green Beret_, by Col. Bank
> _Inside the Green Berets: The First 30 Years_, by Col. Simpson
> ...


 
Some books I have found to be good reads, and very interesting include:

_Commandos  The Inside Story of America's Secret Soliders, by Douglas C. Waller_
_SOG,  The Secret Wars of America's Commandos in Vietnam, John L. Plaster_
_Special Forces, The Changing Face of Warfare,  Mark Lloyd _ 

RF 1


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 29, 2012)

Red Flag 1 said:


> <<SNIP>>


 
Mighty fine selection Brother.


----------



## Bloodline (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for the recommendations. I apologize for posting that question in a thread that should be about a great man and his legacy.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 30, 2012)

A lot of really good men are leaving the service because of issues like this, and others. Everyone likes to say that it must be the stress of multiple deployments or the money that contracting offers, but in my opinion, for SOF that only applies to the minority of those we see ETSing right now.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 30, 2012)

Another book about SF that is very good, though now dated in content is "The Company They Keep" ... it's very hard to find now.

I just happen to one of the people on the cover of the paperback edition...


----------



## TB1077 (Mar 30, 2012)

x SF med said:


> Another book about SF that is very good, though now dated in content is "The Company They Keep" ... it's very hard to find now.
> 
> I just happen to one of the people on the cover of the paperback edition...


 
Thanks for the referral x SF med, I just ordered a used paperback copy of it from Amazon.  Price for a new hardcover is $64+!

I did find it 0dd that after checking out the cover photo I did not see the pink hair on any of the guys, so it was hard to know which one was you...


----------



## CDG (Mar 30, 2012)

x SF med said:


> Another book about SF that is very good, though now dated in content is "The Company They Keep" ... it's very hard to find now.
> 
> I just happen to one of the people on the cover of the paperback edition...


 
Glad to hear this feedback. I have a copy of this and have read it several times.  I wish now that I had gotten the paperback instead of the hardback!


----------



## Sendero (Mar 30, 2012)

x SF med said:


> Another book about SF that is very good, though now dated in content is "The Company They Keep" ... it's very hard to find now.


 
"The Company They Keep" is a great read, and I have the paperback copy too. 

_OSS to Green Beret_, by Col. Bank is another of my favorites which was a recommendation from someone on this board.


----------

